# Notebook Beratung (3D Modelling, teils Rendering...)



## Chailin (30. November 2016)

Hallöchen,

ich brauche für mein anstehendes Studium ein Notebook, welches gewisse Anforderungen erfüllen muss. Leider kenne ich mich in dem Bereich überhaupt nicht aus. Ich kann zwar Systemvoraussetzungen lesen und mir dann anschauen, was bei gewissen Modellen verbaut ist. Allerdings habe ich einerseits einfach absolut keine Erfahrung mit den mobilen Computern und andererseits ist mir der Markt zu groß und unübersichtlich. Ich befürchte etwas zu übersehen oder verpassen und das wäre äußerst ärgerlich.

Preislich möchte ich realistisch bleiben. Wenn es das Supersonderangebot schlechthin ist, wäre das Bombe, ansonsten habe ich etwa *um die 1.000 €* eingeplant.

Die Akkulaufzeit ist nicht besonders relevant, ich werde in der Regel immer eine Steckdose in Reichweite haben.

Display läuft scheinbar so auf 15" - 17" hinaus, größer muss das auch wirklich nicht sein.

Ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit Apple Hard- und Software, bevorzuge also stark Windows. Wenn ihr da eine andere Empfehlung habt höre ich mir das natürlich gerne an.

Die Leistung sollte ausreichen um entspannt mit der verwendeten Software arbeiten zu können, das wären vor Allem:

Photoshop (Systemvoraussetzungen) (Überwiegend)
Maya (Systemvoraussetzungen / Empfohlene GPU's) (Überwiegend)

Cinema 4D (Systemvoraussetzungen)
Modo (Systemvoraussetzungen)
ZBrush (Systemvoraussetzungen)

Unity (Systemvoraussetzungen)
Unreal Engine (Systemvoraussetzungen)

Ich habe im Bereich Desktop PC mit AMD bisher keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht und besonders im Bereich Prozessor schreckt mich die mittlerweile alte Architektur ab. Daher würde ich persönlich Intel für den Prozessor und Nvidia für die Grafik bevorzugen. In den Systemvoraussetzungen wird AMD scheinbar auch nur noch mit "_oder AMD Äquivalent_" erwähnt, sehr verdächtig 

Vermutlich macht es besonders für den intensiven Maya-Gebrauch Sinn, nur nach dedizierten Grafikkarten zu schauen.

SSD wäre denke ich von großem Vorteil, ist aber kein absolutes Must-have.

Selbst mit recht genauen Angaben finden sich bei Amazon noch unzählige Modelle, da steige ich einfach nicht durch. Was meint ihr dazu? Ich bin dankbar für jede Empfehlung und jeden Erfahrungsbericht. Bitte auch Bescheid geben wenn ihr irgendwo ganz anderer Meinung seid als ich


----------

